# kde 3.2 ita

## cron

Ho compilato manualmente kde 3.2 ma chiaramente in inglese, dove trovo il sorgente per localizzarlo in italiano? (non parlo di emerge, ma desidero il sorgente) Ho cercato su kde ma nada

----------

## Benve

Penso che basti un emerge kde-i18n-3.2.0.ebuild ma non lo ho mai fatto.

Il "sorgente" lo tira giù anche dai mirror gentoo

----------

## zUgLiO

Prima che ti facciano fare questa fine ti do la risposta..  :Very Happy: 

export LINGUAS=it

emerge kde-i18n

Solo il sorgente lo trovi qui

----------

## Benve

Infatti mi pareva che da qualche parte dovevi pur dirgli che lingua volevi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gts

Ma è una procedura generica per scaricare le versioni localizzate? E' possibile settare una qualche variabile affinchè gli emerge vengano eseguiti  localizzati ove disponibili?

Grazie

----------

## emix

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> ... ti do la risposta.. 
> 
> export LINGUAS=it
> 
> emerge kde-i18n
> ...

 

Questa scelta secondo me è una delle peggiori che potessero fare. Ogni volta solo per un linguaggio uno si deve scaricare un pacchetto di 220MB. E' assurdo.

----------

## shev

 *gts wrote:*   

> Ma è una procedura generica per scaricare le versioni localizzate? E' possibile settare una qualche variabile affinchè gli emerge vengano eseguiti  localizzati ove disponibili?

 

Prima di tutto benvenuto. Passando al tuo quesito, ti consiglio l'ottima guida alla localizzazione che trovi qui, se già non la conoscevi.

Le variabili per localizzare alcuni pacchetti, come kde o openoffice, le puoi impostare si in alcuni file, sono varibili esportabili come qualiasi altra. Quindi potresti metterle in /etc/profile per esempio, ma non so quanto convenga poichè a parte appunto alcuni pacchetti come kde e openoffice, che richiedono variabili particolari, gli altri usano le più standard LANG spiegate nella guida che t'ho linkato. Quindi basta indicare quelle particolari quando compili quei due o tre pacchetti che le richiedono, impostando in modo fisso solo le altre. Dipende dai gusti.

----------

## Sparker

Le variabili tiipo LINGUAS le puoi anche mettere in fondo al make.conf

----------

## f0llia

Ma avendo gia emerso kde 3.2.0 in eng..è possibile passare a ita sena riemergere ?

----------

## cerri

E' un pacchetto a parte, che non intacca la versione in inglese che hai installato. Puoi passare poi da inglese a italiano tramite il control center.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ma avendo gia emerso kde 3.2.0 in eng..è possibile passare a ita sena riemergere ?

 

si, basta lanciare 

```
LINGUAS=it emerge kde-i18n 
```

 poi vai nel centro di controllo di Kde e noterai che tra le lingue disponibile c'e' anche l'italiano

----------

## zUgLiO

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questa scelta secondo me è una delle peggiori che potessero fare. Ogni volta solo per un linguaggio uno si deve scaricare un pacchetto di 220MB. E' assurdo.

 

Ma non devi scaricare 200mb,si scarica solo il file della lingua italiana,non tutti

----------

## emix

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Ma non devi scaricare 200mb,si scarica solo il file della lingua italiana,non tutti

 

Invece da qualche versione a questa parte hanno messo tutte le lingue in un unico archivio. Prima invece c'erano archivi diversi per ogni lingua, e secondo me era molto meglio.

----------

## MyZelF

Che io sappia, ci sono ancora i singoli archivi, ad esempio per l'italiano l'ebuild scarica da un mirror di kde.org il file /pub/kde/stable/3.2/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-it-3.2.0.tar.bz2 (circa 11 MB).

----------

## emix

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Che io sappia, ci sono ancora i singoli archivi, ad esempio per l'italiano l'ebuild scarica da un mirror di kde.org il file /pub/kde/stable/3.2/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-it-3.2.0.tar.bz2 (circa 11 MB).

 

Wow... fantastico, ora provo... grazie mille perchè questo non lo sapevo. C'è sempre da imparare qui  :Wink: 

Edit: provato e funziona... prima d'ora siccome emerge mi dava le dimensioni di download di 220MB scaricavo direttamente il pacchetto (www.kde.org) da un mio amico che ha l'ADSL.

----------

## MyZelF

 *emi wrote:*   

> prima d'ora siccome emerge mi dava le dimensioni di download di 220MB scaricavo direttamente il pacchetto (www.kde.org) da un mio amico che ha l'ADSL.

 

Proprio così... un

```
# emerge -vp kde-i18n
```

indica erroneamente che è necessario scaricare >210 MB. Poi per fortuna non è così...  :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

Ci sono ancora i singli archivi, a me ieri ha emerso solo il pacchetto in italiano e erano piu o meno 20 Mb (se non ricordo male..,cmq sicuramente non 220   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## sorchino

Beh, io solitamente metto LINGUAS=it e LANGUAGE=39 in fondo al make.conf (prima mettevo anche la variabile per alsa ma ora con il 2.6 non serve più).

Anche se servono per un pacchetto solo (Linguas per kde-i18n e Language per OpenOffice.Org) intanto se ne stanno lì buoni, così anche in caso di update, reinstallazione o chissà cosa, non devo passargli niente  :Smile: 

----------

## gts

Ragazzi migliore accoglienza di questa profusione di ottimi consigli non si può chiedere....

siete forti!

----------

## koma

si gts e siamo anche buoni ma ricordati che qui bacchettano le mani e anche bello forte.

Ricordati di usare sempre (e dico SEMPRE) il search io stesso nn lo uso spesso ed ho le dita VIOLA (shev usa il righello di metallo  :Crying or Very sad:  ) cerca di prevenire  :Smile:  Non prenderla assolutamente come una  sgridata solo come un consiglio da chi ci è passato  :Wink: 

----------

## gts

recepito......   :Wink: 

----------

